

IdeaBlob Funding $10,000 each month for the most popular start up idea - wastedbrains
http://ideablob.com/

======
dyu
Wouldn't people just downvote all others and get all their friends to vote on
his own? I didn't read it carefully; maybe they have something to prevent
that.

